
Tell HN: List of HN Subdivisions  - jmonegro
Hey,<p>Every once in a while, I see a comment or something that brings up a subdivision I hadn't known. The last one I discovered was /noobstories. The obvious ones are /newest, /threads, /comments and /leaders. Here's a list of the least obvious ones that I have found. Add any missing ones in the comments. Happy new year!<p><pre><code>  /noobstories - news submitted by new members (intended for moderation
  /noobcomments - comments submitted by new members
  /active - actively commented stories
  /best - best recent stories submitted 
  /classic - submissions by established members
  /bestcomments - best recent comments submitted
  /newpoll - submit a new poll
  did I miss any?
</code></pre>
added:<p><pre><code>  /saved?id=yourusername shows stories you've upvoted</code></pre>
======
zck
I got these from looking through the Arc 3.1 source.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors> shows the most popular colors of the
top bar.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/welcome> prints "Welcome to Hacker News,
<username>".

/vote is the page that votes go to

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submit> is, trivially, where you can submit pages

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink> is /submit where you can only submit
links; no text. However, the page still says you can put text in.

/item is the permalink to a comment or submission (or internal message, in
case of comments/questions to YC applicants).

/edit lets you edit a comment

/reply submits a comment as a reply to a submission or prior comment

/submitted?id=<name> lets you see the submissions by user name.

/rss is the rss feed

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments> is the latest comments on HN.

Those are, as far as I can tell, the publically accessible pages that haven't
been mentioned elsewhere on this submission. There are some admin-only ones,
like /badsites and /editors.

~~~
chaosmachine
/edit also works on submissions. useful for grabbing the url from a dead'd
submission.

------
pvg
As to docs /lists tells you what some of these do.

/noobstories - submissions from new users

/noobcomments - comments from new users

If I remember right, new users are 'registered less than a year ago'

/classic is the complement of /noobstories, submissions by users with accounts
older than a year [edit: mbrubeck below says this is actually all submissions
but the ranking only takes into account non-noob votes. reply to correct any
other inaccuracies]

/active is recently active submissions

/best is recent submissions with the most points

/bestcomments is same as above but for comments

neither /newpoll nor /saved are subdivisions really, the former is an
interface to post a poll, the latter only works when parametrized by a
username and shows 'submissions upvoted'.

It really wouldn't hurt to have a help link in the top nav bar describing most
of this stuff along with the formatting rules, the relevant etiquette links,
etc. It would cut down on their frequent reposting and indignant reminders to
startled users ('You're not supposed to do X! Have you not read [obscure link
unreachable from anywhere obvious]!')

I've never been able to figure out the reason for not having this information
easily available - in more cynical and less charitable moments, when yet
another 'L2post, n00b' article graces the top slot, I imagine it's some sort
of infantile secret treehouse thing under the guise of 'well, a real _hacker_
would figure these out'.

------
mrduncan
Here are some clickable links:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/noobcomments>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/active>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/classic>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

The FAQ (<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>) listed in the footer also has
a few more:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc> \- Formatting rules

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> \- Guidelines

------
wallflower
Thanks for posting these. I'd forgotten about /best

Found a story I had missed "Is college worth it?" and a fascinating insight by
lionhearted about how you might get into an airline lounge:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1011748>

------
jcl
Note that "Lists" is the first link at the bottom of the page.

------
euroclydon
I'll admin I'm being lazy, but does anyone have a greesemonkey script to add
these to the top?

~~~
NathanKP
Why not just memorize them like terminal commands?

------
aaronsw

        /saved
    

Documentation on what they all mean would be helpful.

~~~
garnet7
I hate to say this, but if you actually have to ask the developer for some
simple docs on something basic like this, that's a big red flag to me.

~~~
wglb
Well, the basic parts of the site are self-evident, certainly to anyone
interested in the hacker community. And the other, more esoteric aspects of
the site are 1) in the source and 2) occasionally mentioned in articles.

Not sure I would say that it is a red flag about the site.

~~~
nopassrecover
I would say it's a red flag about the site. It's certainly not a red flag
about the person (why should you have to read through the source to work out
how the software works? There isn't even a link to the source from the
software beyond using a Google search).

~~~
NathanKP
I'd say its fun and a challenge to find things by exploration. In some cases,
such as poll posting, they are deliberately left unpublicized to prevent over
abuse.

------
est
see also:

HN tricks

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=767275>

------
ajaimk
What is /classic show?

~~~
jmonegro
edit: see below.

~~~
mbrubeck
No, it shows all posts, but the ranking uses only votes by established (>1
year) members.

~~~
NathanKP
There is obviously no need to complain about HN turning into Reddit if you
compare the differences between /classic and the normal HN frontpage. The
differences are minor. Most of the articles on the front page are the same
ones that established members approve of.

